

What is wrong with Enterprise Architecture? - mbrylant
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140925154128-675646-what-is-wrong-with-enterprise-architecture?trk=mp-reader-card

======
dalke
Am I correct in interpreting this as 'No true Scotsman' applied to enterprise
architecture?

"What is wrong with Enterprise Architecture?" => "Nothing, you just have not
met an Enterprise Architect yet!"

